# PMT



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

What's the difference between a woman with PMT and a rottweiller?

v

v

v

v

v

v

v

v

v

Lipstick!!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

omg!!!!


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> omg!!!!


I thought exactly the same when I saw your picture :wink:


----------

